# perdido WMA lake??



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

has anyone fished in the lake/pond on the perdido river WMA land on the dirt road that takes you to the sand landing ramp off 90??

Bobby


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

No but I've thought about it a few times


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll let you know the outcome lol


----------



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

I've thought about it as well each time i drive past it but haven't yet. there at least has to be some decent bream in there and maybe a few bass. Let us know


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Been gonna do it myself but have never gotten around to it. Post up results!


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

ive got a round tu it some where mike, i will let all you guys know how it goes or either just lie me a** of and keep my honey hole a secret  might give it a try tues, or wed with the jon boat.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

i know there are some lunkers in those deep holes above sand landing if you can catch em.


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

I just scoped out this lake yesterday. I was planning on hitting it this afternoon 'round 5:30. It looked a little shallow and smelled like low tide. Not sure of the depth. Watch out for deep mud right around the opening nearest the clay pit.


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

Watch out for the drain too near the top of the road. It's can get a little sketchy there. I out the kayak in there a few times


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## River Hunter (Apr 10, 2014)

Plenty of bass. Only fished in winter brought a little pond boat and 4' deepest 3' avg. no sign of any bream just pickerel and bass


----------



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

River Hunter said:


> Plenty of bass. Only fished in winter brought a little pond boat and 4' deepest 3' avg. no sign of any bream just pickerel and bass


thanks for info, i will be hitting up one saturday morning with my pond boat, any decent size to the pickerel i heard they taste decent. Now everybody is going to be checking it out


----------



## River Hunter (Apr 10, 2014)

Plenty big. I suppose 2lbs on small side 3.5 on large side. Easy to catch its the bass that r hard to catch


----------



## Attack14 (Dec 29, 2013)

River Hunter;31[LIST=1 said:


> [/LIST]84545]Plenty big. I suppose 2lbs on small side 3.5 on large side. Easy to catch its the bass that r hard to catch


What were pickerel hitting on shiners


----------



## River Hunter (Apr 10, 2014)

Spinner n beetlespin


----------

